# 40 Acre Maine Farm Reduced $50,000



## SSJSCOTT

40 Acre Homestead in MAINE $50,000 / 3 Bedroom New Amish Built Cabin
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
You can be self sufficient on this 40 acre homestead in Oakfield Maine for just $50,000. We have a NEW 3 bedroom, 1 kitchen, 1 bath, 1 living room cabin and a two bedroom mobile home on an old 40 acre farm that has about ten tillable acres but it would be easy to reclaim more acreage for tilling as the entire property use to be tilled. There are rock walls all over the property as the property was cleared of rocks by old timers well over 100 years ago. There is also a small stream which feeds two small ponds. We are located about five minutes from I95 but the homestead is located all by itself on a gravel road with no neighbors for a mile in both directions. The property consists of fields and mixed woods. We have spent well over $100,000 in developing the property via two septic systems, solar power, heating, pluming, driveway, barns, sheds, a 420 foot deep well (great quality drinking water - was tested) and much more. 
We are leaving all of our tools, supplies, and even a horse trailer and cargo trailer (both in very good condition). All included for just $50,000. The roads and long driveway are well plowed throughout the winter so you view the property anytime. $50,000 is a steal so hurry! For more info go to our web site at - goodshepherdfarm.weebly.com or call 631-394-9971


----------



## ChristieAcres

I am sure sorry to hear you have to sell. I'll be praying for total healing and your homestead sells very soon to some great folks here on HT!!!


----------



## SSJSCOTT

We had lots of interest but so far no one has been able to come up with the money. We considered owner financing but we would need to sell to just one family with at least $20,000 down. We had a group of three families who wanted to purchase the property with just $15,000 down but my attorney advised us not to sell to more than one family on the deed. $50,000 cash feel like we are giving the property away so we really need to find a buyer who is serious who can pay in cash or has at least $20,000 to put down.


----------



## SSJSCOTT

Christie, thanks for your prayers! We are also believers and we are so grateful that Jesus Christ is still a miracle worker who has continually filled us with His Spirit. So far I'm in total remission. The cancerous tumors are gone but my T-4 vertebrae has been severely fractured and compressed from the tumor that was there. I'm very grateful to be alive and in good health. Praise God! Romans 8:28


----------



## ET1 SS

I hope that your home sells quickly, and that you are soon healed of the medical issues.

I had cancer surgery in October, medicine has came a long way in the last few decades.

Have a happy New Year, in God's blessings.


----------



## Bellyman

Your place sounds wonderful, and if we were looking close to that area, we'd be in touch.

Wishing you all the best and hope the health issues get worked out. 

Blessings


----------



## buffalocreek

Have you tried selling through a realtor. Seems like they would have a wider audience.


----------



## V-NH

We live only 3 hours away from this property... man is it tempting.

Edit: Actually, I guess it is more like 5 hours


----------



## Bellyman

V-NH said:


> We live only 3 hours away from this property... man is it tempting.
> 
> Edit: Actually, I guess it is more like 5 hours


It's 20+ hours for me! OUCH!!

I showed it to my wife, and interestingly, she did not say, NO! I don't think we can do 20 hours in the car right now, though. If we could... we might be chatting about possibilities. (We don't fly.)


----------



## anahatalotus

Wow! Your homestead is amazing. I'm not able to buy a home right now but if I was I would. Blessings to you for offering such an amazing opportunity for another homesteader. Praying for your health and recovery. I hope your homestead finds its forever homeowner!


----------



## tarbe

Amazing value right there. Someone is going to be blessed big time.


Tim


----------



## LoonyK

Market up there must be saturated for something like that to not have sold already.


----------



## sandsuncritters

I am so sorry to hear of your situation . Very, very glad though to hear that you are in remission . I will pray for continued healing.

Some of the pics were very blurry; any chance of better ones? 

Are you off the settlement road?

North or south of Spaulding Lake?

Sending pm 

In His Love
Mich


----------



## Clod Kicker

Sounds very interesting, Steve. We are thinking of taking a look this Spring and will call for more specific directions. Diane & Tom


----------



## ohiotw

This is such a great deal! How much industry is in this area? Are there decent paying jobs available?


----------



## ET1 SS

ohiotw said:


> This is such a great deal! How much industry is in this area? Are there decent paying jobs available?


Maine's economy has been very depressed since the 50s. The recent housing bust and recession has had only a very minor effect on Maine.

OakField is between Houlton and Island Falls. I live about 45 minutes South of there. It is all very rural.

In most of these towns, if two adults both have f/t minimum-wage jobs, their combined household income will put them in the top 50% money-wise in the township. 

The primary 'industry' statewide is tourism. Along the coast, homes are very expensive. Out-of-state wealthy people come and vacation, or buy McMansions there. Most jobs on the coast are restaurants and stuff that caters to those out-of-state tourists.

Over here in-land the tourism is hunting / fishing. That mostly tapers off as you cross the NH border. Tourists don't want to drive over an hour once they get into Maine. By the time you drive 3 hours up into central Maine, there is not a lot of tourists at all. Go up into Northern Maine and most tourism is actually Canadians driving down to Bangor for shopping or medical treatment. Bangor gets maybe a dozen buses everyday filled with Canadians, some for shopping and some for the big medical center.

I am on a pension that is close to Minimum-Wage, my wife stocks shelves in a grocery store, we are well above the average income level in our small township.


----------



## ohiotw

I'll have to do more research. I am an engineer so its doubtful I could find a job very easy if we relocated anywhere in that direction however my wife is a nurse so it would be easier for her to find work than I. I'll show her the property and do some extended research.


----------



## medic-2

SSJSCOTT,
My brother recently moved to Aroostook County. Very nice property you have. If only I were closer to retirement then I would purchase it.

Medic-2


----------



## V-NH

After giving it a lot of thought, I decided to look into the possibility of purchasing this property. I never contacted SSJScott because I didn't want either of us to be disappointed if it didn't work out, but over the past week I have spoken to three different banks at length. One national, one large local bank, and one small local bank. Apparently there is no bank financed loan instrument that could be used to purchase this property. The last bank I spoke to (a local one that operates in Aroostook County) told me that for all intents and purposes, whoever buys this property is probably going to have to pay cash. That's a real shame. I'm interested in this property, but not interested in being a cash buyer. Too bad the financial industry has so many requirements.


----------



## ET1 SS

V-NH said:


> After giving it a lot of thought, I decided to look into the possibility of purchasing this property. I never contacted SSJScott because I didn't want either of us to be disappointed if it didn't work out, but over the past week I have spoken to three different banks at length. One national, one large local bank, and one small local bank. Apparently there is no bank financed loan instrument that could be used to purchase this property. The last bank I spoke to (a local one that operates in Aroostook County) told me that for all intents and purposes, whoever buys this property is probably going to have to pay cash. That's a real shame. I'm interested in this property, but not interested in being a cash buyer. Too bad the financial industry has so many requirements.


I think that is the case for most properties in my township.

On the other hand, 3 towns away our in-laws bought a 80-year old house using a bank mortgage. 2 years later that house sank into it's own basement, turns out it never had any kind of foundation built under it.


----------



## Bellyman

V-NH said:


> After giving it a lot of thought, I decided to look into the possibility of purchasing this property. I never contacted SSJScott because I didn't want either of us to be disappointed if it didn't work out, but over the past week I have spoken to three different banks at length. One national, one large local bank, and one small local bank. Apparently there is no bank financed loan instrument that could be used to purchase this property. The last bank I spoke to (a local one that operates in Aroostook County) told me that for all intents and purposes, whoever buys this property is probably going to have to pay cash. That's a real shame. I'm interested in this property, but not interested in being a cash buyer. Too bad the financial industry has so many requirements.


Hope it's not too forward of me to ask, but what kinds of requirements are there that this property couldn't meet?


----------



## V-NH

They told me it was twofold. The structures on it preclude it from a land loan, while the situation with utilities (namely the electricity piece) makes it impossible to finance with a mortgage.


----------



## Bellyman

V-NH said:


> They told me it was twofold. The structures on it preclude it from a land loan, while the situation with utilities (namely the electricity piece) makes it impossible to finance with a mortgage.


Does that mean that the solar electric setup is not acceptable to them? If not, would anything off grid be acceptable to them?


----------



## ET1 SS

Bellyman said:


> Does that mean that the solar electric setup is not acceptable to them? If not, would anything off grid be acceptable to them?


Around here, you can power your home any method you wish. But if your off-grid, then no bank will touch it.

Many townships do not have power grid running through those towns.


----------



## Bellyman

ET1 SS said:


> Around here, you can power your home any method you wish. But if your off-grid, then no bank will touch it.
> 
> Many townships do not have power grid running through those towns.


That's interesting. It would seem that leaves a bit of a void in financing options in a fairly large area.


----------



## ET1 SS

Bellyman said:


> That's interesting. It would seem that leaves a bit of a void in financing options in a fairly large area.


'Undeveloped' land goes for anywhere from $300 to $1,000 per acre.

Even though it may be 'undeveloped'; there may have been ten generations of families that have lived on it.



There is a big push now for 'Food Sovereignty'. People here have seen road-side farm stands offering veggies, meat, milk, cheese, honey, maple, etc, since Europeans settled here. But now the USDA has began fining farmers for selling farm products.

Under the USDA regs you need a $40,000 facility to process milk, plus grid power, water and sewage. Which is really crazy for towns that have none of that city stuff.

Just this past weekend the thirteenth town passed an ordinance for 'Food Sovereignty', this gives customers the right to buy farm produce.

Food here no longer has to be filled with synthetic chemicals, herbicides and pesticides from Monsanto, Kraft, or General Mills. Even though corporate execs from those companies sit on the boards of Federal Agencies making regulations requiring that no real food be allowed eaten.

100 years ago you could buy food from a farmer.

Today in those 13 towns you can buy food from a farmer once again.


----------



## V-NH

Bellyman said:


> Does that mean that the solar electric setup is not acceptable to them? If not, would anything off grid be acceptable to them?


Correct. All three banks I spoke to stated that they won't finance a structure that isn't connected to the electrical grid, with indoor plumbing and central heating. It's really a shame. I'd jump on it in a heartbeat.


----------



## ET1 SS

V-NH said:


> Correct. All three banks I spoke to stated that they won't finance a structure that isn't connected to the electrical grid, with indoor plumbing and central heating. It's really a shame. I'd jump on it in a heartbeat.


Crazy when you consider how many properties with homes here do not have grid access.


----------



## Bellyman

Once a piece of property such as the one mentioned in this thread does have one or more living structures on it, is it no longer possible to finance "raw land" that may happen to have an "undefined" building of some kind on it? Or is it a matter of no one financing raw land?

In another unrelated case I know of, there is a place for sale that has an older mobile home that's been added onto that no one seems to want to loan money on, at least in the form of a mortgage. It's not off the grid but the mobile being old seems to be the hitch in the whole process. (I've seen it and it's actually fairly nice, nicer than most would expect.) It's for sale at a similar price though way less acreage and the realtor tells me that if I can come up with 20% down, he has a "private investor" that will do a land contract for the rest at 8% interest. Not crazy about that setup but I wonder if there could be private money of some kind that could work to make something happen for the property in Maine.


----------



## V-NH

The banks I spoke to think that the land is great, but the structures are an impediment to financing.


----------



## ET1 SS

Borrowing money for 'undeveloped' land is hard to do.

Homes built from before permits were invented, might not be considered an asset. So banks will ignore them, and consider the land to be 'undeveloped' or bare. I have seen that before.

Then adding other hurdles, like access to grid power, or maybe paved roads, or central heat/cooling. Would all be part of Agenda-21. The overall push to drive everyone into urban areas.

In Maine many rural gas stations have been denied permits for their fuel tanks. For a while now, the EPA has required that existing tanks be dug-up, inspected and re-buried every 5 years. When you re-bury you need a new permit, before your allowed to put fuel back in it. If your rural they deny you a new permit. Many gas stations that have been in operation for decades, have had to shutdown, because the EPA says they are too rural.


----------



## Bellyman

ET1 SS said:


> Borrowing money for 'undeveloped' land is hard to do.
> 
> Homes built from before permits were invented, might not be considered an asset. So banks will ignore them, and consider the land to be 'undeveloped' or bare. I have seen that before.
> 
> Then adding other hurdles, like access to grid power, or maybe paved roads, or central heat/cooling. Would all be part of Agenda-21. The overall push to drive everyone into urban areas.
> 
> In Maine many rural gas stations have been denied permits for their fuel tanks. For a while now, the EPA has required that existing tanks be dug-up, inspected and re-buried every 5 years. When you re-bury you need a new permit, before your allowed to put fuel back in it. If your rural they deny you a new permit. Many gas stations that have been in operation for decades, have had to shutdown, because the EPA says they are too rural.


I hadn't thought about Agenda-21 but the federal tentacles sure do reach out there.

I wondered, about the fuel tank situation for rural stations, would they have any easier time putting their tanks above ground rather than burying then, digging them up, burying them, digging them back up, etc.? It sucks that the govt makes it so difficult for a small business to serve it's community. It's just not right.


----------



## ET1 SS

Bellyman said:


> ... It sucks that the govt makes it so difficult for a small business to serve it's community.


Many would say that the purpose is to stop businesses from serving those communities, to allow those communities to shutdown faster.

'rural cleansing'


----------



## RyanRaben

You should call Churchill mortgage, they do not normal loans. Recommended by Dave Ramsey also


----------



## RyanRaben

"Not-normal"...


----------



## SSJSCOTT

The 40 acre homestead in Maine is still available for just $50,000. If your still interested, please call or email me at 
631-394-9971
[email protected]


----------



## SSJSCOTT

We might consider owner financing at 5% with $10,000 down. If anyone is interested, please contact me directly at [email protected] or 631-394-9971
We will consider all offers!
Steve


----------



## Dutchie

ET1 SS said:


> Crazy when you consider how many properties with homes here do not have grid access.


The problem is that people who want to live off grid are in the minority which affects the marketability of the the property. So of a bank lends on it and the borrower defaults on the mortgage the bank is stuck with a property that is practically impossible to sell again within a reasonable amount of time.


----------



## ET1 SS

Dutchie said:


> The problem is that people who want to live off grid are in the minority which affects the marketability of the the property. So of a bank lends on it and the borrower defaults on the mortgage the bank is stuck with a property that is practically impossible to sell again within a reasonable amount of time.


Also in most of this state there is no code enforcement. Which is great for low taxes, but not so good for structural quality of homes.


----------

